# Run DCC engine on DC layout?



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

A friend has a N scale locomotive, with a decoder installed, for sale. Will it run on my non DCC layout? Or does the decoder need to be removed? Thanks.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The decoder may need to be set to run analog. You may need someone with DCC to reprogram it for you if it doesn't run. Most decoders have this setting.


----------

